# installing vinyl siding around an electrical service on an older house



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

Hard saying, not seeing, but if you can surround your problem area w/ 1xwhatever
, then you can run your J-channel around that.


----------



## huntercrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Dwoodsmith said:


> Hard saying, not seeing, but if you can surround your problem area w/ 1xwhatever
> , then you can run your J-channel around that.


 Thanks for your quick respose. Do you mean to put say 1x3 around the mast and service box and then put the j channel the 1x3?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Just run j channel around the box and up both sides of the mast.


----------



## huntercrow (Jan 28, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Just run j channel around the box and up both sides of the mast.


 Thanks for your reply Is that what most siders do and does it look good when finished


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

It could be as simple as the other guy said. I avoid doing vinyl siding like the plague, though I've done acres of all the other kinds. Sometimes there's a wire or a pipe going into the wall in so that it's impossible to notch the siding gracefully in a way that comes out decent. That's when I do what I said. I 'trim' around it with wood a little thicker than the siding, then butt the siding neatly to that.


----------

